# Hagen luminary



## Themuleous (30 Sep 2007)

I popped into a local garden centre that has an OK fish section and saw that you can get a new hagen luminary.  Its the one thats over their new Osaka range of tanks.  Unfortunately it didnt have a price tag and I cant find anyone selling it on the net.

Just wondered if anyone else has seen/hear of these, there was a thread on the PFK forum about them a while back.

http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=105&PROD_ID=01039100030101

I particularly like that the bulbs are set quite deep into the the unit with a reflector wrapped around them should make them efficient at getting the light into the tank.

Sam


----------



## Maximumbob (30 Sep 2007)

I saw the same thing in PFK this month (p. 119).. it had me a little curious too!

It goes into the vital stats there as well.

24, 39, 54W T5HO
Single or double light units.
integrated extention brackets - 23"-40" (24W) 35"-52" (39W) 47"-64" (54W)
Integrated reflector.

Thats all I could glean so far...  Just couldnt find the price!


----------



## beeky (1 Oct 2007)

A little off-topic, but I'm a bit confused about the whole Hagen, Juwel, Fluval branding. I thought Hagen were the company that made Fluval filters and Juwel tanks. But then I found out that there are also Fluval branded tanks but both come with Hagen/fluval branded stuff. Have I lost the plot?


----------



## bugs (1 Oct 2007)

Juwel is Juwel...

Hagen is Hagen & Fluval (and prolly some others too).


----------



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2007)

Yes Hagen is huge.  It includes Nutrafin, Laguna, Fluval.


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Oct 2007)

I've just been into my LFS and they have a range of these in both twi and single tube versions.  
The double T5 versions for a 36" is listed as about Â£60 and, as Sam said, they do look pretty good at first glance.  They were selling the reflectors separately too and they look like decent 'gull-wing' ones too.


----------

